# John Deere 314 repair questions



## Bocefus78 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dad is getting older and less agile but likes to do his own yardwork. He has almost an acre of semi hilly ground and uses a self propelled Honda push mower  I picked up a JD 314 I'm going to give him, but I need to do some repair and maintentence to it first. It will also double as a back up wood hauler for me 

My questions:

1. How do you remove the deck?
2. Where can I get a service manual for this thing?
3. Please describe the drain/fill procedure for the hydros (along with fluid type and amount)
4. How do I replace the Main belt?
5. It has a small forward creep in the hydro. How do I adjust?
6. What else do I need to know about this thing?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 24, 2013)

Great tractor if you get it running right.
I'm not going to directly answer any of your questions, but if you can't find what you need, please come back because I'll help where I can. I think Mastermech is also able to help with this.

First, though, sign up for www.mytractorforum.com

you won't be sorry. their forum has way more JD junkies than this website and probably several posts addressing what you are asking.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 24, 2013)

There's got to be an online source for a manual for that machine. I have downloaded all the manuals that I have ever needed for my 40 year old IH Cub Cadet.
Check here. http://www.weekendfreedommachines.com/


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 24, 2013)

the WFM forum is also a great resource, good call.


----------



## jeffoc (Jan 24, 2013)

I have found a bunch of info on the JD site. I know they have parts diagrams, they also have basic maintenance stuff and belt routing. I think you could find most of your answers there.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 25, 2013)

To remove the deck, loosen the belt with the knob on the front grille and start pulling pins.

http://www.mytractorforum.com

Another great GT forum.  Lot's of Deere fanatics over there. 

You can order the service manual from a Deere dealer, the CD version is MUCH cheaper than the print version.  Also eBay regularly has manuals listed for many models.

http://www.jdparts.com is your ticket to Deere's factory parts look-up.  Learn to use it, it's the same catalog your dealer uses.

Look for the hydro creep adjustment procedure for a 318 (much more popular model) as it should be identical for the 314.


----------



## TmbrCrk (Jan 26, 2013)

I have the same tractor, just picked it up this summer! Mine came with a 3 point hitch, deck, plow, snowblower, cultivator, and a disc. I have been plowing my driveway so far with it and just waiting for a huge dump to use the blower. I did have to get chains and am looking for some wheel weights now. My only problem is that it is running rough in the bitter cold. I still have to look into what that might be. Enjoy it, it seems to be a pretty stout tractor.

Neil.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 26, 2013)

TmbrCrk said:


> I have the same tractor, just picked it up this summer! Mine came with a 3 point hitch, deck, plow, snowblower, cultivator, and a disc. I have been plowing my driveway so far with it and just waiting for a huge dump to use the blower. I did have to get chains and am looking for some wheel weights now. My only problem is that it is running rough in the bitter cold. I still have to look into what that might be. Enjoy it, it seems to be a pretty stout tractor.
> 
> Neil.


 
How about a 3 pt hitch ballast box?  Easy on, Easy off, counterweights the weight of the blower on the front end and doesn't need to be as heavy to be just as effective as wheel weights.  PLus you can make one @ home for cheap.


----------



## TmbrCrk (Jan 28, 2013)

Good idea, I should look into making one!  Thanks for the tip.

Neil


----------



## Bocefus78 (Jan 29, 2013)

Update: I got the deck off. Thanks Master mech. Its easier than I thought. I didnt realize that the worm drive comes off that easily! One spindle is completely shot. 1 is mediocre and the center one is good. The impact broke off all three mounting bolts and the bolt that holdes the blade in...even after the torch and a PB bath. Gear puller wouldn't even get the pulley off the shaft! 30 years of no maintenence I guess  I went the green store and OMG they are proud of those parts! Spindle shaft is over $100. Spindle body and bearings, another $90 something. I didnt even check the pulley price. I think I am gonna snag up a reman off fleabay.

Anyone know what this thing is worth? I dont want to end up with more in it than its worth. I bought it for $400 thinking I had some wiggle room for parts at that price.

I'm sure I could turn a profit parting it out, but I would rather have a good running tractor.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 29, 2013)

Pristine ones will go for a few hundred over $1000. Beat up and running well would go for $700-$800. I'd say you probably have some more room. JD DOES tend to be proud of their parts. Maybe you can get lucky and find a donor or someone online selling used parts.​


----------



## Bret Hart (Jan 29, 2013)

Master Mech says some of the repair info is the same between the 314 and the 318.

I have the manual for the 316, 318, and 420, actually most late model JD lawn and garden tractors, but can't seem to find any of them listed for the 314. Shoot me a message if you need info.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Jan 29, 2013)

Update 2: Danno--good to hear on the values. I would put this one somewhere in between beat and pristine. BTW, the MTF forum is VERY helpful.

I just ordered 2 reman OEM spindles off ebay for a fraction of the cost of 1 new one! The deck problem now seems to be solved!

Now I just need to diagnose my hydro leak and change the filter/fluid.

Something tells me I am not going to want to give this thing up!


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 29, 2013)

I just did some more googling to find out it's value and I might be a little high (couple hundred on the high end, and 100 or so on the low end), but let's say yours is worth 800. You'd still have some room there.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 29, 2013)

The 314 has hydraulic lift right? Does this tractor also have an additional hydraulic circuit in front to angle a blade? I'm thinking that in good shape it should be worth 800-1000 based on what similar IH Cub Cadets go for. I also always thought that stuff with green paint always cost a few more bucks too.


----------



## Bret Hart (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's a bunch of listings for that machine.

http://www.allofcraigslist.com/resu...-8&p=all%20of%20craigslist&ss=5520j6134550j14


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 29, 2013)

Of course anything is only worth as much as the right guy will pay, if you find him.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 29, 2013)

+1 from Danno. Tractor forum is the JD place.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 30, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I also always thought that stuff with green paint always cost a few more bucks too.​


 
There's good reason for that. Even if mechanically it's on par with the competition (IH Cub, old Simplicity, Bolens, etc.) often times the JD just rides/handles better with a better fit and finish all around.



Flatbedford said:


> Does this tractor also have an additional hydraulic circuit in front to angle a blade?​


 
314 most likely would not unless it was added on. That's common on the 316 (Onan) and 318 but not the 314.



Bocefus78 said:


> I just ordered 2 reman OEM spindles off ebay for a fraction of the cost of 1 new one! The deck problem now seems to be solved!​


 
I was just going to say price a complete assembly. With Deere, often the complete assembly is just as much or slightly more than any individual main component (like your spindle shaft.) A machine shop should be able to save that shaft for under $100 (assuming the broken bolt is the only real problem) and the spindle bearings should be very inexpensive if you wanted to build the assembly yourself and have a good spare.



Bocefus78 said:


> Now I just need to diagnose my hydro leak and change the filter/fluid.​


 
Those tractors are notorious for the sight glass lines rotting out and leaking fluid. Replace with new tubing and your off to the races.  I often eliminate the glass altogether and just replace with 1 length of clear poly tubing.



Bocefus78 said:


> Anyone know what this thing is worth?​


 
Pictures would help with that. Condition is EVERYTHING. Unfortunately the 314 isn't nearly as sought after as the 318. But a clean 318 with a straight, quiet, mower deck would routinely bring $1800+. I would expect a 314 in similar shape to pull in no less than $1000 so long as it looks pretty (Good paint, no tears in the seat, deck is straight and quiet, machine is clean.) and runs well.

Real easy to pull the hood and fender deck on these machines. Scuff 'em and paint 'em pretty, you'll soon find out how valuable green paint really is.


----------

